# german shepherd mix puppy



## alonso92 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello, the german shepherd of my friend gave birth to this puppy: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uxdxibwx2i1iquy/File 22-06-16, 10 08 40 PM.jpeg?dl=0
But we don't know what is the breed of the father. If anyone knows it'll be great!
Thanks


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There is really no way to know. Your pup is adorable. Just love him and train him. He will grow up to be the best dog you ever had.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

drop box required a lot of "sign up/sign in" stuff so maybe you could post the picture directly?


----------

